

Ask HN: Text editor w/ browser and html inspector built-in, makes sense? - edwinyzh
http://liveditor.com/text-editor

======
schrodingersCat
Can't you basically do this in Firefox now (with the developer console and
inspector)? What does this product do that you cannot do with current browser
developer tools?

~~~
edwinyzh
@schrodingersCat, well, to answer this, may I first ask you, can you use
Firefox alone without an external code editor or text editor? LIVEditor
integrates the code editor and the web-kit based browser together to make
writing webpages easier.

